# Beztēma >  Hadronu paātrinātājs.

## Raimonds1

http://www.cuil.com/search?q=Large+Hadron+Collider
http://public.web.cern.ch/public/en/LHC/LHC-en.html
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hb ... adron.html

Šodien CERN ( Eiropoas kodolpētījumu organizācija) iedarbināja lielo hadronu paātrinātāju.  Alpu klanos 27 kilometru garajā tunelī 175 metru dziļumā gandrīz pilnīgā vakuumā, 1.9K temperatūrā protoni ( ūdeņraža atoma kodoli) iegūs 7 teraelektronvoltus enerģijas, tadējādi protoni, kuri sastāv no kvarkiem un gluoniem, varētu radīt dažādus interesantus efektus tā saucamaja kvarka plazmas vielā.  Ik sekundi iegūs 500 terabaitu datu, ko apstrādās 10 000 datoru.  Zinātnieki cer izskaidrot dažus neskaidrus jautājumus par matēriju, masu, melnajiem caurumiem. 

...tuvojotie eksperimenta dienai, cilvēki pauž satraukumu, ka tiks atbrīvotas tādas enerģijas vai izveidoti tādi melnie caurumi, kas iesūks sevī visumu un aicina eksperimentu atlikt. Zinātnieki atgadina, ka līdzīgas sadursmes notiek Zemes atmosfērā  kosmiskā starojuma ietekmē.

----------


## Delfins

Jā, lielā diena zinātnē. 
bet redz, nekas nenotika... pasaules gals nepienāca  ::

----------


## Delfins

Visādi LOL-inātori veic paralēles  :: 

Did Nostradamus predict the LHC will create a Black Hole?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozjq80IF ... re=related

----------


## Delfins

Amatiervideo from inside  :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXjR-Jkr ... re=related

----------


## dmd

> bet redz, nekas nenotika... pasaules gals nepienāca


 šodien jau tikai laida vienā virzienā un ar aptuveni septiņu procentu jaudu. 
domajams, ka pie īstās darīšanas ātrāk pa nākamo gadu netiks.

----------


## Delfins

Kur Tu to izlasīji? arī gribās palasīt.

----------


## dmd

http://press.web.cern.ch/press/PressRel ... 6.08E.html




> Force majeure notwithstanding, the LHC will see its first circulating beam on 10 September at the injection energy of 450 GeV (0.45 TeV).

----------


## Didzis

Cilvēku stulbums ir vienkārši neizmērojams. Kad pirms gadiem piecdesmit Hrušķovs Krievījā uzspridzināja Kuskinu matj(lielako ūdeņraža bumbu), tad neviens par to neuztraucās, bet toreiz, 500 kilometru attalumā no sprādziena epicentra majām  logus izsita un uz visas zemeslodes bija zemestrīce. Tagad taisās pāris elektronus sasist  un tādi uztraukumi  ::

----------


## Texx

Vienkārši PSRS visi dzīvoja kā mucā. Un par cilvēkiem bija nospļauties. Tagad varbūt nav daudz labāk, bet informācija izplatās un cilvēki var izteikt viedokļus un komentēt. Tāpēc arī tāds satraukums. Es gan uzskatu, ka nepamatots. Paralēlās dimensijas netiks savienotas un visādi monstri pie mums nesaradīsies   ::

----------


## dmd

aha, viņiem arī likās, ka rezonanses kaskāde nenotiks. the fools!

/es kā reizi pirms pāris dienām atsāku halflaifu  ::

----------


## Delfins

Nu tā jau arī ir, jātestē pakāpeniski. Muļķīgi būtu uzreiz kaut ko spridzināt. kaut vai tāpēc, ka piķo tas nežēlīgi daudz.

http://www.hasthelhcdestroyedtheearth.com/

PS: ar to bumbu nebija tā, ka to palaida uz salas prom no zemes? Skatījos filmu "Troica un kas pēc tam..."

----------


## Delfins

Radās problēma pie punkta 6, pie 2. palaišanas uz pretējo pusi.. tiko LIVE rādīja… “The problem have been studied”

Problēmas bija ar “optiku” - magnētisko lēcu, kas paredzēta stara virziena regulēšanai (fokusēšanai). Tagad it ka viss oke.

----------


## Delfins

Abu staru palaišana notika veiksmīgi, cik sapratu laida bez sadursmes.

----------


## Vinchi

Vai kāds varētu paskaidrot kāds ir HADRONA mērķis.
Izklausās pēc pilnīga bulšita izsviest daudzus miljardus tikai lai uzzinātu vairāk par kvarkiem, militāristi jau sen to zina.

Vai hadronam ir kāds militārs pielietojums vai enerģijas ieguve?

Nekādu precīzo priekštatu tas nevar radīt jo elektroni nav savā parastajā stāvoklī. Tas būtu tas pats ka ja es tagad rakstītu cilvēka raksturojumu un vienlaikus viņu apmētātu ar akmeņiem. Apraksts sanāktu diezgan sviestains.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Vai tik nebija tā, ka elektronus vispār aizvāc nost?
Mērķi ir uzrakstīti, daudz rakstu par to. Resp. meklē citas dimensijas.

Un ko tad militāristi zina? Pastāsti. Domāju visiem būtu interesanti.

----------


## a_masiks

> Vai kāds varētu paskaidrot kāds ir HADRONA mērķis.


 http://lv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lielais_hadronu_kolaiders

----------


## Delfins

Bildes labā kvalitātē

http://hepwww.rl.ac.uk/CMSvpt/bestphotos/index.htm

----------


## Vinchi

Derētu shēmu nokopēt  :: 
Bet bildes tiešām labā kvalitātē  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Iesaku noskatiities filmu "end day" veidotaaji BBC ,tur 4 pasaules gala sizeti, peedeejais par laadeeto daljinju paatrinaataaju, kas rada melno caurumu un iesuuc zemi...

----------


## Vinchi

ja kaut kas kaut kur tiek iesūkts tad tas vienkārši parādās atkal citā vietā  ::

----------


## Delfins

BBC uzdevums informēt, tas kas tur nedaudz samurgots ir cits stāsts. Dabūt cunami +100m virs zemes vnk nereāli. nedaudz pārspīlēts.
Starp citu, lasīju ka ledus palielinās kaut kāda antarktikā.

Katrā ziņā labi informētam var būt, lasot http://www.membrana.ru/

----------


## deivs001

Esmu par šī agregāta darbināšanu. Jo cilvēks tik maz zina par visumu un tā izveidi. Kā arī ir tak kaut kas jādara tiem zinātniekiem.
Cik sapratu mērķis ir radīt tādus apstākļus, kuros radās Zeme, noskaidrot kā tā radās. Par slitā scenārija izpildīšanos ļoti šaubos, jo zinātnieki kas tur strādā nav nekādi _newbies_, zina ko dara. Tāpat kā sponsori!

----------


## Raimonds1

http://news.zdnet.co.uk/emergingtech/0, ... 219,00.htm

hēlija noplūde, apturēts uz 2 mēnešiem

----------


## Epis

Reku labs vidaks par visumu,kosmosu un izskatās ka tie zvaigžņu pētnieki pamatīgi melo, un vispār īsti nesaproti ko viņi tur ar tiem teleskopiem pēta, ir tā ka naviens to vēl nezinu, kas zin moš ar to hadrona paātrinātāju beidzot ieviesīsies kāda skaidrība.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nl3Uj2UJjPA&feature=user

tas pats arī ir ar magnētiem,free energy neviens tā īsti neko nezin, bet domā, tēlo ka zin, praktiski ir tā ka zin tikai to fizikas daļu kuru var reāli eksperiementāli pierādīt, un tā tad arī izdara savus secinājumus par enerģijām un visu pasaules uzbūvi, sākumā domāja ka pasaule ir plakana, jo tālāk par savu acu skatu neviens redzēt nevarēja, pēctam ka iemācījās lidot,kuģot saprata ka tomēr zeme ir apaļa, un kā tajā vidakā baznīca borēja ka saule riņķo ap zemi, tākā šīs visas teorījas atspoguļu neko vairāk kā cilvēka mēģinājumu izskairdot lietas kuras viņš nekādi nevar saprast, rezultāts rodās no kautkādiem pieņemumiem, tākā ar teleskopiem var redzēt tikai gaismu, tad tam ko viņi rāda ticēt īsti nevar, principā es uzskatu ka tie teleskopi rāda neko vairāk ko kosmiskos trokšņus un gļukus, OK tuvākās planētas,galaktikas iespējams ka var saskatīt un kautkādu +- ticamu rezultātu ieraudzīt, bet lienot iekšā dziļāk, proti skatoties vienā punktā 10 dienas skaidrs ir tas ka tiek savākti visādi gļuki un tad lielās ka kautko ir atkal atklājuši, dīvaini ir tas ka katru reizi kautko jaunu atklāj, šeit varētu veikt kādas paralēlēs ar tiem kvantu kompjiem kur tik zemā līmenī vienmēr būs kāds rezultāts, jo trokšņus slāpēt ir neiespējami (tā uzskatu ess).
jebkurā gadījumā kāda jēga skatīties tajās super tālajās zvaigznēs ?? ja mēs nevaram vēl normāli kolonizēt un aizbraukt uz ekskursījā uz tuvajām planētām mūsu pašu saules sistēmā !!! 

Vispār ar kādu precizitāti tad mērīs tos hadrona paātrinātāja rezultātus, vaitik tur nesanāks tāpat kā ar teleskopu kad uzliks ekspozīcijas laiku 10 dienas un gaidīs kamēr gaismas stari salidos pietiekamā daudzumā un pa to laiku var dabūt visādus gļukainus rezultātus uz kuriem tad ceps augšā jaunas teorijas   ::  
kvantu kompis laikam ir spilgtākais piemērs   ::  .

----------


## jeecha

Protams, visi Hubble teleskopa uznjeemumi ir tikai trokshnji uz sensora, zvaigznju spektra nobiides ir deelj kljuudaam meeriijumos nevis deelj to kustiibas, kvantu datori un kriptograafija nekad nespees darboties. Un vieniigaa pasaules patiesiiba ir fpga cnc kontrolieros.

Epis, pirms "noliec" visu ko ir paveikushi un pie kaa straadaa astro un citi fizikji, varbuut nedaudz iepaziisties ar to kas ir kas. Ja tev neinteresee kaa visums ir radies, kaa tas darbojas un kaa tas beigsies - nepiiksti te un ej vien njemties ar savu fpga (vai arii ar ARM, kas nu patreiz tev topaa ir), vai arii ar kapli dodies daarzaa (shai nodarbei noteikti buus lielaaka pievienotaa veertiiba).

Protams, ja tu vari piedaavaat labaakas teorijas par visuma uzbuuvi - uz priekshu, pasaule to noveertees.

----------


## Epis

Es nupat arī youtobā redzēju vidaku kur tas galvenais zinātneiks stāstīja kā viņi gāja uz ASV prasīt naudu tam aparātam un tur viņus pasūtīja un tad atrada europu kura to finansēs un dīvaini tas ka atrodās tas aparāts uz šveices francijas robežas, un kādēļ viņš atrodās 100m zem zemes ?? 
un kāda tad jēga no tā ka zinās kas rodās ?  
es uzskatu ka pašlaik nebūs nekāda īpaši liela jēga no tā eksperimenta, un vispār tās tehnoloģijas, izņemot mācību grāmatās ierakstīt kādu jaunu teorīju, jo tādam aparātam nav nekāda ekonomiskā izdevīguma jo viņš ir vienkārši pārāk dārgs, līdz ar to vidzētu tiem zinātniekiem nogaidīt vēl kādus 10-20 gadus kamēr pilnīgāk attīstītos nanotehnoloģijas būtu jūtīgāki mērinstrumenti, jaudīgāki kompji un moš kāds no tiem kvantu kompjiem un tad uztaisīt par pāris miljoniem kādu miniatūru Hadron paātrinātāju.

+ attīstoties šim nantoehnoloģijām un matreāliem iespējams ka varēs dziļāk aizrakties līdz tai visuma patiesībai, un trūkstošām teorījām netērējot biljonus eiro, ar to es gribu teikt ka pašlaik pasaule vēl nav sasniegusi tādu tehnoloģisko līmeni lai pētītu tik fundamentālas lietas, OK pētīt var bet tas kā redzat prasa pārāk daudz naudas,resursus, proti tā nauda nav to vērta, apmēram tas pats ka krievi palaida kosmosā pirmo cilvēku, vai tas bīj to vērts? tajā laikā pat kompjūteru nebīj, un tās tehnoloģijas viņi nekādu praktisku labumu nedabūja bīja tikai vieni izdevumi, mūsdienās uzprjektēt,uztaisīt kādu raķeri bizmaksātu daudz,daudz lētāk un tas jau būtu ekonomiski izdevīgi. 

Manprāt to mega būvi 100m dziļumā būvēja tikai tādēļ ka tā ir ļoti laba bumbu patversme 3 pasaules ātomkara gadījumā, kur tad varētu visi superbiezie šveices banķieri tad patverties, jo izskatās ka tur ir visa infrastruktūra kas vien ir nepieciešama lai tur dzīvotu 10-50 gadus, protams to jau neviens neteiks, un kā atmazku izdomāja lai jau zinātnieki papriecājās uztaisīsim viņiem hadron paātrinātāju, 

Ticiet man, tāpat tik milzīgu naudu neviens nedod, ja vien tam apakšā nav kāds lielāks merķis, un lai 100 metru dziļumā būvētu pilsētu tādam mērķim ir jābūt. un ja es būtu miljardieris tad pilnīgi iespējams ka arī izdomātu uzbūvēt kādu pazemes infrastruktūru kāda lai ātomkara gadījumā būtu kur paslēpties, un lai piesegtu galveno mērķi iefinansētu arī kādu super fundamentāli zinātnisku projektu (tā lai neviens neko nenojaustu, un lai nedomātu ka es esu galīgi slims).

Es saprotu to kodolsintēzes reaktora eksperimentu kur varētu radīt tīru haļavno enerģiju, bet šitas hadrons ir ekonomiski neizdevīgākais projekts ar viss mazāko jēgu, kuru varētu mierīgi atlikt uz kādiem 10-20 gadiem kad nanotehnoloģijas sasniegs tādu līmeni lai to aparātu miniaturizētu un nevaidzētu rakt 100m dziļumā n'tos kilometru garus tuneļus.

----------


## zzz

Palasot beerninja epja sprieduljojumus par fiziku ( un njemot veeraa faktu ka (apmeeram it kaa) nopietnaa tehniskaa forumaa shis nav piesists melns un mazinsh ar administratiivaam metodeem) arvien vairaak nostiprinaas iespaids ka letinju valstij nav naakotnes.  Nu, zeltenes sliktaakajaa gadiijumaa var sniegt intiimpakalpojumus un pelniities taadaa veidaa, abet ko shitaadi epji dariis? To pashu, tikai netradicionaali orienteetajiem?

----------


## jeecha

Eh Epis, tu taa arii neesi sapratis fundamentaalaas zinaatnes noziimi.

1) Par taam pashiem pirmajiem meegjinaajumiem kautko uzlidinaat kosmosaa... tu tieshaam domaa ka muusdienu sateliitu tehnologjijas buutu tur kur vinjas ir patreiz bez visiem agriinajiem un nenormaali daargajiem eksperimentiem?

2) Ja tu uzdod jautaajumus kaadeelj daljinju paaatrinaataajs jaabuuvee 100m zem zemes, kaadeelj vinsh ir tik liels un teeree tik daudz shpreksteles - tu neesi sapratis ko un kaadeelj vinsh dara. Protams peec 20 gadiem droshvien buus iespeejams preciizaak detekteet daljinjas peec sadursmes, aatraak analizeet ieguutaas informaacijas terabaitus... bet nekaada nanotehnologjija nepaliidzees miniaturizeet pashu iekaartu, tieshi deelj aatruma liidz kuram taas daljinjas tiek paaatrinaatas.

3) Shaadiem projektiem neviens nereekjina "ekonomisko pamatotiibu", visiem ir skaidrs ka iisterminjaa un ilgterminjaa shis aparaats nekad neatmaksaasies. Bet te ir runa par fundamentaalaas fizikas attiistiibu un dazhaadu teoriju pareiziibas paarbaudi, ko diemzheel bez shaadas "nepamatotas liidzeklju izshkjieshanas" nebuutu iespeejams veikt.

Bet vispaar... kaa kautko paskaidrot cilveekam kas ir iecikleejies un pilniibaa neuzklausa paareejo viedokli...

----------


## Raimonds1

Shim eksperimentamn tomeer ir vistieshaakais ekonomiskais efekts un proti zinaashaaans par lietu dabu.  Sapleest protonu un apskatiities, kas laaciitim veederaa var dot visneparedzamaakos zinaatnes atklaajumus.  Piemeeram, neviens iisti neizprot, nu kaa taa gravitaacija darbojas, kaa savaa starpaa saistiiti tie 4 kodolspeeki, kaapeec noziime ir aataalumam kaados tie darbojas.  Taapat matemaatiskie reekini raada, ka ir kaut kaada materija, masa kura ietekmee procesus visumaa un kaudze citu neizskaidrotu jautaajumu. 

Kas attiecas uz skatiishanos zvaigznees, tad patiesiibaa taa ir skatiishanaas pagaatnee, jo kaut kaads paarnovas spraadziens ko redzam, notika tad, kad notika un ar gaismaas aatrumnu tapa redzams noveerpotaajiem.
Azimova Visums ir laba graamata.

----------


## zzz

Eeee, nee, nevajag ljaljaa raimondinj. Labaak izsaki savu sajuusmu par beerninja epja ieteikumu ar nanotehnologjiju paliidziibu miniaturizeet kolaideru. Jebitiit matos.

----------


## vecteevs

epim starplaikos starp fpga mudiishanu un palagoshnu forumaa, ieteiktu  ciitiigi skatiities David Icke un John Nada lekcijas par pasauli un citaam lietaam. Peec noskatiishanaas savas paardomas vari droshi posteet te.Mees uzklausiisim.

----------


## a_masiks

Jā. Raimonds tiešām varēja izrādīt kādu labvēlību savam censonīgajam favorītam... galu galā cilvēciņš cenšas, nevis tā kā pārējie - nenovīdīgi aprej...
Kāds varētu būt mans viedoklis par tēmu? Nu, kaut kā tā : idiotus labāk nosist, kamēr tie vēl ir maziņi. Kamēr nav lielus sūdus savārījuši. Bet pārprastais humānisms liek viņus actāt mierā un piespiež visiem strēbt sūdus kopīgi...
PS - neredzu nekāda iemesla argumentēt pret stulbumu, ibo teikts - stulbenis no sākuma tevi novilks savā līmenī, bet pēc tam sasitīs ar savu milzīgo pieredzi.

edit - ar "tēmu" bija domātas censonīgā favorīta pērles, nevis hadronu paātrinātājs. Tjip - afftar piši eščo, natūrā dedzini un rullē....

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu sava stilaa mes tomeer nonaakam pie buutiska jautaajuma - a kamdeelj tas kolaideris ir tik liels, kamdeelj vakuums, kaapec sho dzesee un kaapeec tas ir ierakts kalnos. Par to gan var parunaat, daudziem buus interesanti.  Diemzheel sakaraa ar piekto gadu nu ir taa probleema, ka visai maz ir skolaas maaciits par protoniem, elektroniem un taa. Izeja vareetu buut labas literatuuras sarakstinsh.
http://www.davidparker.com/janine/twins.html
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=proton%20structure

----------


## Steorn

Ieejiet CERN mājas lapā un izlasiet visu kas interesē, kāpēc zem zemes, kāpēc tik dziļi, kāpēc tik liels, utt
http://askanexpert.web.cern.ch/AskAnExp ... al-en.html

----------


## dmd

> Manprāt to mega būvi 100m dziļumā būvēja tikai tādēļ ka tā ir ļoti laba bumbu patversme 3 pasaules ātomkara gadījumā, kur tad varētu visi superbiezie šveices banķieri tad patverties, jo izskatās ka tur ir visa infrastruktūra kas vien ir nepieciešama lai tur dzīvotu 10-50 gadus, protams to jau neviens neteiks, un kā atmazku izdomāja lai jau zinātnieki papriecājās uztaisīsim viņiem hadron paātrinātāju,


 wow, es jau esmu konspirāciju frīks, bet šitas patiesi dedzina  :: 

un tagad epi pāris sīkumi, kāpēc tev nav taisnība.
1) kara laikā tiek iznīcināta infrastruktūra, nevis kodolieroči mesti uz baņķieriem
2) baidos, ka nulles punktā arī 100 metrus zem zemes varētu klāties pagrūti
3) toties ārpus nulles punkta pietiek ar nepārāk dziļiem bunkuriem, bez tik lieliem ieguldījumiem. 
līdz ar ko teorija par slēpto bukuru sagrūst.

----------


## Delfins

> Ticiet man, tāpat tik milzīgu naudu neviens nedod, ja vien tam apakšā nav kāds lielāks merķis, un lai 100 metru dziļumā būvētu pilsētu tādam mērķim ir jābūt.


 neticēšu  ::  Jo visi iepriekšējie tavi projekti ar lielo sajūsmu un eiforiju ir pārklājušies ar putekļiem.

īstermiņā neviens projekts nav izdevīgs (tikai zagšana). ilgtermiņā projekts var stipri atmaksāties + iespējams glābt kādam dzīvi. vai otrādi. zinātne vienmēr tāda ir bijusi un būs. šis jāsaprat kā de facto.

----------


## Epis

labi padomājam no otras puses vai cilvēki sabiedrība ir gatavi janiem fundamentāliem enerģijas,visuma atklājumiem ? 

Pašlaik apskatoties kas notiek globālajā politikā starp ātomvalstīm, ir tāda sajūta ka viņi paši neapzinās ar kādām mantiņām tur spēlējās uz politiskās skatuves cīnoties par savām ietekmes sfērām, līdz ar to nav nekādas garantījas ka kādreiz nepienāks tāda diena ka kāds no spēlētājiem neizturēs un palaidīs visu savu ātom arsenālu, proti cilvēki,reliģija nav tik stabila lai viņai uzticētu šādu suerjaudas ieroci, un ja tur atklās kautko vēl jaudīgāku tad vispār vāks.
Līdz ar to es uzskatu ka cilvēce vēl nav gatava ideoloģiski jaunām superzināšanām, un tā īsti vēl nav iemācījusies izmantot esošās pēdējo 100gadu iegūtās tehnoloģiskās zināšanas, un apjēgt ar ko vispār viņiem ir darīšana.

Manprāt no sākuma cilvēkiem vaidzētu iemācītes kolonizēt kādu blakus esošo planētu un tikai tad izgudrot jaunus super ieročus ar kuriem var visu planētu uzspert gaisā, savādāk paši sevi uzspers un cilvēki kā rase izzudīs, bet tā vismaz uz kādas blakus esošās planētas kāds paliks dzīvs un varēs atgriezties lai visu sāktu no jauna ! 
un kā visi zin jau šobrīd 3 ātomkara rezultātā uz zemes dzīvot vairs nevarēs līdz ar to, jau tagat pastāv pastardienas iespējamība, kuru pirmkārta vaidzētu novērst, jeb samazināt tās sekas lai cilvēce kā rase neiszustu.

Labs piemērs ideoloģiskai nestabilitātei ir tas ka tagat asv lielā ekonomika brūk kā kāršu namiņš, kas ir balstīta uz kapitālismu, acīm redzot šāda ideoloģija noved pie vispārēja ekonomikas sabrukuma, jo neierobežo patērīņu un esošo naudas daudzumu, ka visi grib dzīvot ļoti labi un lai tā dzīvotu saņemās netos kredītus un šādi uztaisa milzīgu naudas massu kurai reāli nav nekāda seguma, līdz ar to kā jebkura piramīda tā ātri vai vēlu sabrūk, tāka lai dzīvotu stabili bez šādiem finanšu staricinājumiem būs vajadzīga jauna ideoloģija, kas nepieļautu šādu piramīdu veidošanos un nestabilitāti.
Tākā kamēr cilvēce nebūs atklājusi jaunu ideoloģiju pēc kuras varētu dzīvot draudzīgi 1000šiem gadus tikmēr viņas rokās nevar dot vēl iznīcinošākas tehnoloģijas (pat šī ātombuma ir pārāk iznīcinoša tehnoloģija, no kuras visi protams ka baidās)

----------


## karloslv

> Līdz ar to es uzskatu ...


 bla, bla. pamēģini kādreiz apturēt vilcienu, uzskatot, ka tam nav jābrauc.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var paskatiities zinaatnes veesturi, kas notika, kad atklaaja kaut vai elementu periodisko sisteemu. Uzzinot, no kaadiem kiegeljiem taisiita mateerija panesaas taada kjiimijas, metalurgijas utt attistiiba ka vai nu. Bet tad izraadaas, ka arii elemetaardalinjas no kaut kaa sastaav.  Un tas jau ir cits liimenis, cita saprashana. Un kas tur iznaaks, to neviens nezina.

----------


## zzz

raimondinj, a ko ta tu Leevenhuku dotajaa gadiijumaa nepiesauc? Kaa reizi ilustraacijaa kaa defektiivi izgliitotais beerninsh epis leekaa uz zinaatnes jautaajumiem, par kuriem shim nav ne siikaakaas apjeegas.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.lza.lv/zinatniekunakts/

neiazmirstam sho

26.septembrī vienlaikus četrās pilsētās – Rīgā, Jelgavā, Daugavpilī un Rēzeknē - notiks Zinātnieku nakts pasākums par tēmu „Materiāli ap mums un mūsos”.

Zinātnieku nakts ir Eiropas Komisijas atbalstīts un finansēts projekts, kuru realizē Latvijas Zinātņu akadēmija (LZA) sadarbībā ar Latvijas augstskolām un zinātniskajiem institūtiem. Šāda veida pasākums Latvijā noritēs jau trešo gadu. Tie ir zinātnes svētki, kad viena vakara laikā jebkuram interesentam dota iespēja kļūt par zinātnieku. Ar šo pasākumu Latvija iekļausies to 30 valstu - Eiropas Zinātnieku nakts organizētāju skaitā, kuras septembra pēdējās piektdienas vakarā organizēs dažādus pasākumus vairāk kā 150 Eiropas pilsētās, lai atraktīvā veidā skaidrotu zinātnes sasniegumus, raisot sabiedrības interesi un izpratni par zinātni, un ļautu sabiedrībai ielūkoties zinātnisko laboratoriju darba noslēpumos. 

Zinātnieku nakts pasākumu piektdien plkst. 18.00 ievadīs Zinātnes kafejnīca „Viedie materiāli – revolūcija tekstilrūpniecībā?”, kas noritēs Raiņa bulvārī 19, Latvijas Universitātes (LU) kafejnīcā. To translēs LU www.lu.lv mājas lapā.

----------


## Epis

labi kas būs tas būs, tāpat to projektu apturēt nevar.
Man vienalga ir tāda sajūta ka viņiem tur nevella nesanāks, jo kā es te visslaik deklarēju tad pastāv ļoti liela iespējamība ka kļudas % tajos mērījumos ir virs 50% pašiem zinātniekiem to nemaz nenojaušot  ::  hehe.

Un kāda vispār jēga pētīt kā protoni,vai neitroni sadurās ar gaismas ātrumu ? proti kur ir dabā kādi ķermeņi kas viens otram pretī kustās ar gaismas ātrummiem un sadurās lai radītu tādus effektus (vienīgi melnais caurums kur sūc iekšā visu ar tādu ātrummu) līdz ar to praktiskā jēga no eksperimenta ir tuva absolūtai 0, un vienīgā jēga ir zinātniekiem sava ego apmierināšanai, lai varētu noraut kādu nobela prēmīju un pateikt "es zinu no kā radās viss, vai vēl labāk kā radās dievs (ja ar dievu domā vissu)".

žēl man tos cilvēkus kas bezmērķīgi tērē savu laiku, prātu naudu, ja varētu to novirzīt uz praktiskām lietām kā piemēram karbona nanotrubu izpētei, un rūpnieciskās ražošanas tehnoloģijas iztrādei lai varētu radīt supertēraudus no kura pēctam varētu uztaisīt supervieglu ričuka rāmi un citas lietas, kur praktiskā jēga un ieguvums būtu daudz lielāks nekā no tā 5biljonu $   ::   hadrona.

----------


## Raimonds1

nu re, iespeejams, ka hadrona paatrinaataajs dos idejas, kaa labaak taas ogleklja nanocauruliites buuveet


vai metaalus sakauseet

utt utjpr

----------


## Delfins

Stulbs kā zābaks.. man citu vārdu vnk nav.

----------


## vecteevs

pokemons jau gandriiz 25 gadu vecumaa, tur tiesaam prasaas  uz psiheni. Ja shitaa turpinaas augaam dienaam maajaas seedeet un fpga un avr  anaali bakstiit,  driiz buus galiigs daunis.

----------


## Epis

hadrons no malas izskatās kā zinātnieku pēdējā iespēja,cerība, mēģinājums atklāt kautko fundamentāli jaunu tajā ātomu līmenī tādēļ laikam ka visi zinātnieki ir kā traki, un stāv rindā uz eksperimentiem. 

Cerams ka pēc šitās pēdējas fundamentālistu orģijas nākošā zinātnieku paaudze koncentrēsies uz praktiskām sadzīviskām lietām, ar kuru var pelnīt naudu,uzlabot dzīves kvalitāti, savādāk vairums zinātnieku reālā dzīvē izrādās nabagi. un nabagi pārsvarā ir tieši tie fundamentālisti,sapņotāji, bet biezie ir reālie komerciālo prduktu izstrādātāji,inovātori un es gribu piederēt šai te kārtas, nevis fundamentālistiem, teoristiem. 

Un tagat par reālitāti Latvijā, kas pašlaik Latvijai ir vaidzīgs zinātnieki fundamentālisti kas sapņo par Hadroniem, vai tomēr praktiķi, jaunu produktu izgudrotāji kas izmanto esošos atklājumus lai ar tiem pelnītu ??

----------


## Raimonds1

Izskataas, ka liidz pavasarim colaiders nedarbosies.

----------


## Epis

jā es nezinu, bet mani intresē tas ko tad iegūs no tā hadrona un tīri praktiskā jēga no tā aparāta ?  proti vai būs kāds reāls,taustāms labums no tiem eksperimentiem tālā nākotnē ?

----------


## Didzis

Veldre jau labi ja ko sajēdz no zirgiem, bet no militarās tehnikas gan labak lai turas pagabalu. Tā jau ir mūsu valsts nelaime, ka par ministriem liek savus čomus un partijas biedrus, nevis profesionaļus.
Nu nebūs tā, ka Latvijā izgatavota tehnika būs lētāka par importa. Protams, ja kaimiņu Janka, savā dzīvokl,ī ko salode, tad tas sanāk "palēto", bet profesionalas lietas sanāk visai dārgi. Tās militārās izlūklidmašīnas jau netaisa no lidmodelistu detaļu komplektiem un nevada ar standarta radiotālvadības sistēmām. Tādu sū** jau pretinies varēs pārķert ar līdzīgu tālvadības sistēmu. Tad nu parēķini, cik izmaksās unikālas slepenas vadības sistēmas izstrādāšana, motora izgatavošana no dzelzsgabala(neiet tak runa par gatava motora iepirkšanu, jo, kara gadījumā, veikali vairs nestrādās un kur tad ņemt rezerves daļas), es nemaz nerunāju par kamerām un optiku. Visam tam vajag izveidot vesalu konstruktoru biroju un ražošanas cehus. Jāiepērk dārgi darbagaldi un mēraparāti. Cilvēkiem vajadzes maksāt algas, bet kurš tad to darīs,ja nav gatava produkta. Tātad, kādam jāiegulda nauda un jāriskē līdz izdosies pārdot to lidmašīnu vai citu iekartu. Vēl visadi PVN un citi nodokļi jamaksā. Tad vēl vajadzēs visādus sertifikātus dabūt, kuri arī maksā milzu naudas. Tas pats attiecas uz fotoradariem. Tur nu točna vajag eirosertifikātu , jo jāpārbauda, vai poļcajam, pec ātruma mērīšanas, vēl "krāniņš stāvēs" .  Vārdu sakot, pa lēto nu nekas nesanāks. Protams, ja tos radarus ražotu ķīnā kā kabatas radioaparātus(nekā pārdabiska jau tai aparātā nav), tad tie maksātu santīmus, bet nevienam jau nevajag Pasaulē tikdaudz radarus un atkal nekas nesanak.
Var jau protams teikt, ka no tā paātrinātāja nav nekāda labuma, jo bulciņas jau tajā neuzcepsi un alus arī ārā netek  ::  Var jau cilvēce turpināt dedzināt naftu, akmeņogles, gāzi, piesārņot apkārtējo vidi un cerēt uz "laimīgu nākotni" , bet var ieguldīt naudu modernās zinātniskās iekārtās un saprast, kā tā mūsu Pasaule ir iekārtota. Lidojošie šķīvīši tak staķikā nebrauc benzīnu uztankoties, bet lido taču un dūmus aizsevis neatstāj. Tātad ir alternatīvi enerģijas avoti un fizikas likumi, kurus cilvēki vēl nav atklājuši un sapratuši. Vot lai saprastu, kā lido tie šķīvīši vajag "bīdīt zinātni".

----------


## Vinchi

Atgādināšu ka temats saucas Hadronu paātrinātājs, tāpēc arī vairāki posti šeit tika dzēsti.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.physicsforums.com/archive/in ... 32426.html

Lai pusvadītāju iekārtas darbotos, jāzin cik donor un akceptor piejaukumu jaukt klāt pusvadītājam.  Lai to zinātu, jāzin, cik elektronu ir indijam, gallijam , arsēnam, silīcijam. Tādējādi no vielas uzbūves nonāk pie praktiska rezultāta.

Savukārt kolaiders paātrinot protonu palīdz saprast, kādi efekti rodas jau citā līmenī. Lieli ātrumi, masas, laika, telpas sakarības ir šo pētījumu mērķis.

----------


## Didzis

Raimonds1, tā jau ir augstākā zinātne, kuru lielākā daļa tautas nesaprot. Epim, kā tautas tipiskam pārstāvim, vajag skaidrot tā piezemētāk un saprotamāk. Vot, ja viņam nakotnē nebūs jāperk benzīns par bargu naudu, tad viņš sapratīs, kam vajag to paātrinatāju un nebļaus par iekārtas milzīgajām izmaksām.

----------


## Epis

Reku ļoti labs izskaidrojums kādēļ būvē hadronu hiphop ritmos priekš asoba tupih kā es  ::  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM 

bet vispār šitas arī labs vidaks kur saka ka zinātnieki nevella nezin ko viņi rezultātā dabūs, un pastāv tomēr varbūtības ka radīsies vai nu melnais caurums, vai kautkads baigais sprādziens līdz ar to ja nav zināms 100% ka tas ir droš tad labāk netaisīt un pagaidīt kamēr attīstīsies kosmosa apguve un tad uzbūvēt to kolaideri kosmosā, ja kādi sūdi notiks tad vismaz zeme paliks vesela.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyWm4p3Y ... re=related

vispār jau vidaku ir ļoti daudz kas ir gan pret, gan par, bet kā rakstīts wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Large_Hadron_Collider

 tad zinātnieki nevar neko garantēt, un teikšu kā ir tas izskatās kā eksperiments uz dullo, proti var nekas nesanākt, un var kautkas sanākt, bet kas to neviens nezin, nu sory tas man liekās ka ir pārāk bīstami, kā es jau agrāk teicu tad viss labāk būtu pagaidī kādus 20 gadus kamēr būs iespēja to aparātu uzstādīt kosmosā un tad pat var veidot 100km lielu trubu lai iedzītu tos protonus. 

šeit viens no wiki jautājumumiem ko itkā mēģinās izskaidrot un es no tā neko nesaprotu, bet vai tam ir kāds sakars to manējo magnēta kā energoģenerātora pieņēmumu ?? 
"Are electromagnetism, the strong nuclear force and the weak nuclear force just different manifestations of a single unified force, as predicted by various Grand Unification Theories?

----------


## karloslv

> šeit viens no wiki jautājumumiem ko itkā mēģinās izskaidrot un es no tā neko nesaprotu, bet vai tam ir kāds sakars to manējo magnēta kā energoģenerātora pieņēmumu ??


 jā, Epi, visas pasaules zinātnieki sadosies rokās, lai pārbaudītu Tavu Pieņēmumu. alleluja!

----------


## a_masiks

> tad zinātnieki nevar neko garantēt, un teikšu kā ir tas izskatās kā eksperiments uz dullo, proti var nekas nesanākt, un var kautkas sanākt, bet kas to neviens nezin


 Nemelo. Meliem īsas kājas.




> Two CERN-commissioned safety reviews have examined these concerns and concluded that the experiments at the LHC present no danger and that there is no reason for concern,[26][27][28] a conclusion expressly endorsed by the American Physical Society, the world's second largest organization of physicists


 Tie vidaki kas pret - tie nemaz nav zinātnieku radīti. Otrajā linkā pat nokautrējās savā balsī lasīt  textu - ļāva kompim sintezēt balsi. Autoram kauns laikam pašam par savu kreatīvu, bet nu gribās iespļaut kaut ko publiskajā telpā... bet nu, to ka epis nefiltrē infu - tas nav nekas jauns.

Kas tiešām varētu būt - neatklās to ko gribēja, vai atklās kaut ko citu, nekā gaidīja. Eksperiments atmaksāsies jebkurā gadījumā. Melnie mikro caurumi, lai arī varbūt radīsies, nepastāvēs ilgāk par nanosekundēm. Tāpēc, ka gravitācija viņiem būs miljardiem reižu par maz, lai saturētu savu enerģiju. Melnie cohumi smuki eksplodēs. Un dos jaunus datus zinātniekiem.





> šeit viens no wiki jautājumumiem ko itkā mēģinās izskaidrot un es no tā neko nesaprotu, bet vai tam ir kāds sakars to manējo magnēta kā energoģenerātora pieņēmumu ??


 Nekāda sakara. Pagaidām nav vienota lauka teorijas, kas apvienotu stipros kodolspēkus, elektromagnētismu un gravitāciju vienotā lauka-laika-telpā. Ir cerība, ka eksperiments palīdzēs tādu izveidot.

----------


## Delfins

> bet vispār šitas arī labs vidaks kur saka ka zinātnieki nevella nezin ko viņi rezultātā dabūs, un pastāv tomēr varbūtības ka radīsies vai nu melnais caurums, vai kautkads baigais sprādziens līdz ar to ja nav zināms 100% ka tas ir droš tad labāk netaisīt un pagaidīt kamēr attīstīsies kosmosa apguve un tad uzbūvēt to kolaideri kosmosā, ja kādi sūdi notiks tad vismaz zeme paliks vesela


 Jāāāāā... un tu protams tam visam noticēji.... Un Planētu X arī novēro !???  ::   :: 
Un tava kosmosa ideja vnk geniala  ::   ::   ::  ... da ja tur radisies melnais caurums, tad zeme bus pati pirmā, ko iesūks...
Epi, beidz vienreiz tuftu dzīt...

kad spridzināja atombumbas, arī tas viss bija uz dūlo (neviens tač nezināja, kas notiks ar dabu pēc radiācijas)... da kaut vai tā pati nitroglicerīna vēsture...

----------


## Raimonds1

staasts ir par sho
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=vaj ... 1ana&meta=
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=sti ... %93t&meta=

un sho
http://www.google.lv/search?hl=lv&q=lai ... %93t&meta=

Nuklonu mijiedarbība. Kodolspēki.
Kodolā starp nukloniem būtiska nozīme ir:
1) elektromagnētiskai mijiedarbībai starp protoniem, kura izraisa to
atgrūšanos un nosaka smago elementu kodolu nestabilitāti;
2) stiprai mijiedarbībai, kas saista protonus un neitronus kodolā un nosaka
kodolspēkus.

Kodolspēki.
Spēkus, kuri darbojas starp nukloniem, nodrošinot kodola stabilitāti, sauc par kodolspēkiem.
Kodolspēku būtiskākās īpašības:
1) visintensīvākie mijiedarbības spēki dabā;
2) tuvdarbības spēki – tie sāk darboties, ja attālums starp nukloniem
samazinās līdz 10  -15ajaa m;
3) nav atkarīgi no elektriskā lādiņa;
4) kodolspēki ir piesātināti – katrs nuklons kodolā ir saistīts tikai ar
tuvākajiem nukloniem, nevis ar visiem pārējiem kodolā ietilpstošajiem;
5) kodolspēki ir apmaiņas spēki – tie rodas nukloniem nepārtraukti
apmainoties ar virtuālām elementārdaļiņām - π (pī) mezoniem.

(http://www.ktf.rtu.lv/TFI/kodolfizika.pdf)

----------


## Raimonds1

Interesanti, kāpēc smago nestabilo kodolu pussabrukšanas periodi laika ir tadi, kādi ir?  Kāds var paskaidrot?

----------


## Epis

man intresē tā daļa tajās teorījās kur var redzēt to teorīju nepilnību,spraugu kas norāda uz free energy dzinēju,ierīču eksistenci, proti ierīce kas paņem to melno enerģiju kas satur visumu kopā un transformē kādā mums zināmā enerģijas veidā (kā magnēts-> magnētiskais lauks) vai siltumā, kustībā to ko pēctam var pārvērst elektrībā  :: . 

tātad kuras ir tās zinātniskās teorētiski vēl nepierādītās formulas,teorijas kas to free enrģy konceptu validēs ??  jo skaidrs ka free enrgy ir jo savādāk mūsu saule nedegtu, un zemes centrs arī nebūtu šķidrs un karsts, no kautkurienes tač tā enerģija ņemās kas visus tos kosmiskos processus uztur ???

----------


## zzz

Supeeeeerrr!!  ::  raimondinj, tev joprojaam ir grandiozaa iespeeja izteikt sajuusmu par beerninja epja izgliitiibas liimeniiti. Shoreiz par svaigiem (un pamatiigiem) sasniegumiem.

----------


## jeecha

To kaadeelj spiid zvaigznes maaca skolaa fizikas stundaas, un nekaada saistiiba ar taviem "free energy" murgiem tam nav. Tas pats arii par zemes kodolu.
Un tagad pastaasti - tu to visu nopietni jautaaji un VISPAAR NEKO neesi savas dziives laikaa uzzinaajis par to kaa radies visums, galaktikas, zvaigznes un planeetas?!? Vai arii tu to visu ignoree aizbildinoties ka zinaatnieki tachu neko nerubii?

Varbuut tieshaam Raimonds var pakomenteet kaa vinja favoriits aciimredzot skolaa ir noguleejis visas fizikas stundas un arii briivajaa laikaa neko iipashi par kosmologjiju intereseejies nav, savukaart veelme runaat gan ir!

----------


## Epis

Pēdējās ziņas runā pašas par sevīm, proti nekas viņiem tur nestrādā un ir jālabo, un kā tika minēts varēs kautko eksperimentēt labi ja nākošgad, un kas zin moš nākošgad iedarbinās un atkal sāks remontēt, un tā remontēs,remontēs un pēc 10 gadiem moš izdosies kautko atklāt + cik wiki bīj rakstīts tad lai kautko vispār atklātu tur vaidzēs 2-3 gadus atkārtot 1 un to pašu eksperimentu tākā pēc 10 gadiem var kautko sagaidīt

----------


## sharps

epi beidz gvelzt par lietaam ko tu vispaar nesaproti. esi kaadreiz kaadu trubu sametinaajis, sensoru, vaarstu uzlicis un palaidis kaadu ieriici darbiibaa. ja neesi tad klusee. ar PID regulatoriem tas nebeidzas. ja tu iedomaajies ka sametini Hadronu paatrinaataajaa visas dzeseeshanas vai kaadas tur caurules un visam uzreiz jaastraadaa, tad ruugti maldies. nopietns inzhenieris nerakstiis komentu palagus, bet risinaas probleemu. lai gan taadi ekonomisti menedzheriishi biezhi piespiezh inshenieri rakstiit reportu palagus dumiem lietotaajiem. tad nu beidzaas inzhenierija un zinaatne.

PS
ja kaadreiz vareeja palasiit un panjirgt, tad tagad tas jau palicis garlaiciigi un pat kaitinoshi.

----------


## Epis

Uz kādu pus gadu,vai gadu es te vairāk neko nediskutēšu, jo nav jau par ko!,
 Hadrons nestrādā.
 Eksperimentu nav, 
 un kad kautkas būs, vai arī pretēji izgāzīsies tad varētu padiskutēt, par rezultāta praktisko jēgu? nozīmi? un protams vai tas bīj tās naudas vērts ?  un ja nekas nesanāks tad gluži pretēji par to kurš noķēžija,notusēja 5biljonus $ Eiropas naudas, kurš uzņemsies atbildību, un kādi attaisnojumi viņam, vai grupai,organizācijai kas to noķēzīja būs ?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu būtībā jau to eksakto priekšmetu problēmu izraisīja vecie buki univeristātē un izglītības sistēmā, nevis Epis. Un , jā, stils ir kaitinošs, nu un?
Otra problēma ir tā, ka ir baiss informācijas troksnis un te arī neviens nav ielicis tos pašus labākos, atzītākos un vienkāršāk saprotamos informācijas avotus. 
Kas attiecas uz tāda aparāta kā kolaiders darbināšanu, domāju ka tur ir 2 vairianti - vai nu tiešam ir problēmas ar gandrīz vakuuma un zemas temperaturas nodrošināšanu un/vai arī pirmie rezultāti parādījusi, kā patiesība vajadzēja tādu iekārtu konstruēt, ja grib vākt datus un tos interpretēt. Ja kāds zina, kas un kā tad pasakiet.

----------


## Delfins

> Uz kādu pus gadu,vai gadu es te vairāk neko nediskutēšu, jo nav jau par ko!


 Ko gan tu vari tur diskutēt... ka pat nemāki usb gatavos "palagus" palaist uz tik ļoti lēta un jaudīga čipa.
Tev pašam dažreiz smieklīgi/kauns nav ar/par sevi?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/137620
Remontdarbu veikšanai bojātais tuneļa posms jāsasilda līdz normālai temperatūrai, kas aizņems vismaz divus mēnešus. Eksperimenta veikšanai milzīgajā tunelī temperatūra pazemināta līdz mīnus 271,3 grādiem pēc Celsija skalas.

----------


## Raimonds1

pašlaik iet Natgeo par CERN.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/144018  gal centraa milziigs caurums
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/142261 
Saskaņā ar tradicionālās elementārdaļiņu fizikas modeli protoni un neitroni sastāv no sīkākām daļiņām - kvarkiem, kuriem liek turēties kopā gluoni.

Paradokss slēpjas tai apstāklī, ka gluonu masa līdzinās nullei, bet kvarku masa veido tikai piecus procentus, tātad jautājums ir - kur paliek pārējie 95% masas.  Kā liecina jaunais pētījums, kura rezultāti aprakstīti žurnālā «Science», izrādās, ka šo trūkstošo daļu nosaka kvarku un gluonu kustības un mijiedarbības enerģija.
Citiem vārdiem sakot, masa un enerģija būtībā tiešām ir ekvivalentas, kā Einšteins norādīja savā speciālajā relativitātes teorijā, ko viņš izklāstīja jau 1905.gadā.
Formula  E=mc^2 būtībā norāda, ka masa var tikt pārveidota enerģijā un otrādi.
Vienādojums, kas rāda, cik enerģijas atbrīvosies, ja noteiktu masu pārveido enerģijā, šai laikā praksē izmantots dažādos veidos. Visplašāk zināms, ka tas kalpojis par iedvesmu atomieroču radīšanā.
Tomēr atrisināt vienādojumu E=mc2 subatomāro daļiņu līmenī, ko apraksta tā dēvētā kvantu hromodinamikas teorija, izrādījies neiedomājami sarežģīti.
«Līdz šim tā bija tikai hipotēze, kas tagad pirmo reizi pierādīta,» savā paziņojumā presei ar lepnumu uzsver Francijas Teorētiskās fizikas centrs.

----------


## janys

> Bildes labā kvalitātē
> 
> http://hepwww.rl.ac.uk/CMSvpt/bestphotos/index.htm


 
Es tajā hadronu pātrinātājā var būt arī dzīvotu   ::   būtu ko darīt

----------


## Raimonds1

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... type=&aq=f

ir atkal!

----------

